# Ultimative Posenrute gesucht



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

Moin,

suche eine super Posenrute, hatte die Hardy Marksman in Erinnerung, allerdings gibt es die nicht mehr....
gebraucht kaufen ist eher nichts für mich..(gibt da einen guten Grund für - gehört nicht hierher)

es soll im See wie auch Fluss gefischt werden.

haut mal Eure Vorschläge raus, unabhängig vom Preis ! Ich kaufe lieber einmal....

was haltet Ihr z.B. von
- Sportex Floatrute Xclusive Float 420
- Drennan Acolyte 17ft
- Daiwa Aqualite power float

viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Moin, dann schreib mal ein wenig mehr. Zielfische, Tiefe, Wurfweite, welche Bedingungen hast du am Ufer....u.s.w.u.s.f.


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

Bedingungen sind unterschiedlich, sowohl Kanal mit wenig Struktur, aber auch ein Angelsee, und seit heute auch ein Forellensee  damit mein Sohn (7J.) auch was fängt..
Wurfweiten wären eher Ufernähe, also bis 15-25m bei ca 3m Max Tiefe.

Ich besitze 2 Karpfenruten, damit wäre alles schwerer abgedeckt...
Spinnruten & Spirorute habe ich extra.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2020)

Schau dir mal die Drennan Acolyte samt Ablegern an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Die Acolyte in 13ft habe ich auch, kann ich nur empfehlen und auch die Browning Sphere Pellet Waggler werde ich nicht mehr abgeben. Mach dich schlau und schau mal ob das für deine Bedingungen passt.
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr z.B. von Sportex Floatrute Xclusive Float 420 ?


Die Sportex kenne ich nicht, hab aber eine Sportex Medium Feeder und bin von der Qualität nicht so sehr begeistert und hatte auch große Probleme Ersatzteile zu bekommen. Wenn du sowieso über eine Floatrute nachdenkst, dann schau dir die genannte Acolyte mal als Plus Version an. Ich persönlich finde das ist ne ganz tolle Rute, mit Matchfeeling, aber genug Rückrat für ne große Schleie oder kleine Karpfen.
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

Habe den passenden Beitrag gefunden, da bist Du ja auch gut dabei Reinhard. Finde ich total gut ! Danke dafür!

Drennan hatte ich noch so gar nicht auf dem Schirm, aber die sieht schon super aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Nun warte mal ab, du wirst bestimmt noch einige Vorschläge bekommen, jeder hier hat seine Lieblingsrute und damit entsprechende Erfahrungen. Das ist der Vorteil in so einem Board. Und den Besuch bei deinem Laden vor Ort solltest du auch noch machen um mal was in die Hand zu nehmen. Und denk an deinen Sohn, nicht alles wo wir gut mit umgehen können passt auch gut in Kinderhände.


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

Mein Sohn hat 2 Allroundruten in seiner Größe, wenn davon eine mal kaputtgehen sollte, weint nicht gleich mein Geldbeutel...
ach ja und eine 5m Stipprute, mit der kommt er am besten zurecht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Sorry, hatte ich so verstanden, das der Sohnemann auch mal mit der neuen Rute angeln soll.


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

DAS werde ich auch meiner Frau erzählen


----------



## Tricast (14. März 2020)

Einfach mal schauen bei: Daiwa UK, Rive, Drennan, Tri-Cast. Gibt es noch mehr Nobel-Marken?
Die Drennan und auch die RIVE hatte ich schon mal in der Hand zum Probewedeln, beides super Ruten. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> DAS werde ich auch meiner Frau erzählen


Das solltest du auch, wenn du vorhast die neue Rute aus der Haushaltskasse zu bezahlen


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

@heinz: die Namen kenne ich auch, aber ich frage um Erfahrungen aus der Praxis zu bekommen..was fischst Du z.B. Zurzeit? Es hat auch nichts mit nobelmarken zu tun, wenn Du eine super 50€ Rute kennst, nur raus damit?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2020)

Wenn ich dir eine empfehlen sollte, dann wäre es die Rive Pellet Waggler, gibt es von 3 bis 3,6 Meter länge. Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 5 bis 15 Gramm, 12 Ringe, ist 150 Gramm leicht,  Spitzenaktion, zweiteilig, und hat einen Korkgriff, ( Daten für das 3,60 mtr. Modell). Ich habe das Vorgängermodell, aber das ist eine tolle Rute. Angucken lohnt sich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Na sage ich doch, du bekommst hier sicher noch einige Vorschläge für tolle Ruten


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rive Pellet Waggler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2020)

Und wenn dich Erfahrungen aus der Praxis interessieren, meine Browning Sphere Pellet Waggler kann man natürlich auch mit normalen Posen und anderen Ködern nutzen. Da mein Nachbar mich immer wieder "gebeten" hat ihn zu begleiten, war ich auch mal am Forellenpuff. Eine Standard Pose, eine Bienenmade und eine 1 kg Regenbogenforelle hat gebissen. Die Browning hat sich verbeugt und viel Spass gemacht. Die Rute kann einiges... aber wie gesagt, hör dir die Vorschläge an, wenn du kannst nimm die Ruten in die Hand und vor Allem, überzeuge deine Frau


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2020)

Hallo
Ich werfe mal die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float ins Rennen. 
Ich hab die 4,20m 15-50g.
Vor allem gefällt mir der verschiebbare Rollenhalter.
Bei meiner Version brauchst zwar schwerere Posen damit sich die Rute ordentlich auflädt aber du schaffst damit extreme Wurfweiten. 
Es gibt aber auch kürzere und leichtere Varianten. 
Aber Karpfen mittlerer Größen sind auch kein Problem mit ihr.
Forellen sind das Hauptziel und machen sich durch die feine Spitze auch noch gut bemerkbar. 
Und der Anhieb kommt auch auf weite Entfernungen gut durch.
Die Verarbeitung finde ich auch top.
Und ich mag den langen kantigen Korkgriff


----------



## Plolo (14. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Browning Sphere Pallet Waggler



die ist im aktuelle Katalog nicht vorhanden, werde mal den Namen des Nachfolgers g**glen


EDIT: wird die Sphere Match sein




> Ich werfe mal die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float ins Rennen.
> Ich hab die 4,20m 15-50g.



die sieht auch sehr nett aus- eine richtige Allrounderin ! Top


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Vielleicht habe ich ja heute Nachmittag große Langeweile, dann könnte ich beide Ruten mal nebeneinanderlegen und ein paar Fotos machen. Falls Interesse besteht?

Und von der Daiwa Powerfloat hört und liest man hier immer wieder, scheint auch ne richtig gute Alternative für kleines Geld zu sein.
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Tricast (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> @heinz: die Namen kenne ich auch, aber ich frage um Erfahrungen aus der Praxis zu bekommen..was fischst Du z.B. Zurzeit? Es hat auch nichts mit nobelmarken zu tun, wenn Du eine super 50€ Rute kennst, nur raus damit?


Ich fische eine Shimano Diaflash die alte mit Schieberinge, eine Shimano Ultegra die erste und eine Hardy Marksman. Es gibt viele tolle Ruten auch im Preisbereich bis 100 €. Eine bezahlbare und absolute Lieblingsrute einiger hier ist die Acolyte von Drennan (Drennan macht glücklich). Ich würde aber nicht länger als 3,90 oder 4,20 gehen als Matchrute oder Float. In den größeren Längen würde ich eine Bolo vorziehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Da ich als Spinnrute eine Hardys habe, wäre meine 1. Wahl auch die Marksman gewesen....leider gibt es die nicht mehr.

ich habe als Kind 4,20er Ruten gefischt und fand die Länge damals Ideal, mit ein bisschen Schwung kam man fast immer an die Kante und hatte die Tiefe sauber voreingestellt.

meine angepeilte Schnur wäre 0.18-0.20 deswegen wäre die längere Acolyte eher etwas. An meinen Spinnruten habe ich fast nur geflochtene, bin deswegen da eher unsicher ob eine 0.18er auch reicht Um mal einen Karpfen oder eine Forelle sauber rauszuholen. Ja die Rollenbremse kenne ich


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2020)

Die Acolyte Ultra Float ist ja unfassbar sexy, irgendwie hatte ich die noch nicht auf dem Schirm, obwohl ich schon einige Stunden anglingdirect u.a. gestalkt habe. So werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt....waswillmermachen...

Sparschwein ist aufgestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> bin deswegen da eher unsicher ob eine 0.18er auch reicht Um mal einen Karpfen oder eine Forelle sauber rauszuholen


Deshalb habe ich dich nach deinen Zielfischen gefragt...eine Forelle holst du mit ner 0.18 immer sauber an Land, die Drennan federt das prima ab, auch den Karpfen kannst du landen. Du schreibst ja selber, die Bremse kennst du. Hast du sauber geknotet, die Bremse richtig eingestellt, dann wird die Rute, oder die Schur nicht das Problem sein. Hast du in deinem Gewässer regelmäßig große Karpfen, dann nimm halt deine Karpfenruten und mach ne dickere Schnur drauf
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich fische eine Shimano Diaflash die alte mit Schieberinge, eine Shimano Ultegra die erste Preisbereich bis 100 €.
> Gruß Heinz



@Tricast habe ein wenig deinen post geändert, für 100,- das Stück würde ich beide nehmen , zur Diaflash schreibst du, die alte mit Schieberinge, gibt es noch eine andere? würde mich sehr interessieren.



Plolo schrieb:


> meine angepeilte Schnur wäre 0.18-0.20 deswegen wäre die längere Acolyte eher etwas. unsicher ob eine 0.18er auch reicht Um mal einen Karpfen oder eine Forelle sauber rauszuholen.



wenn platz vorhanden ist, würde ich kein Problem sehen, ich fische an der Match 0,12-0,16,


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Acolyte Ultra Float ist ja unfassbar sexy, irgendwie hatte ich die noch nicht auf dem Schirm, obwohl ich schon einige Stunden anglingdirect u.a. gestalkt habe. So werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt....waswillmermachen...
> 
> Sparschwein ist aufgestellt.


Du redest mir aus der Seele.....

mit einer guten Rute zu fischen ist ein absolutes Hochgefühle



mal eine blöde Frage: macht Ihr damit auch Ansitzangeln ? Und habt Ihr dann zwei ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Wurfweiten wären eher Ufernähe, also bis 15-25m bei ca 3m Max Tiefe.


Warum denkst du dann über so lange Ruten nach? Mit der Browning 330 wirfst du locker auch 50 Meter und weiter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Hallo Plolo, vielleicht denkst du noch mal darüber nach, was du genau machen möchtest, bzw. was dir am meisten Spaß machen wird. Eine Posenrute, die vom Rotauge, über die Forelle, bis zum dicken Karpfen alles abdeckt wird es so nicht geben. Mit einer Float bist du da schon ganz gut aufgestellt, aber mit der max. 0.18er Schnur natürlich auf bestimmte Fischgrössen eingeschränkt. Wenn du das alles in deine Überlegungen einfließen lässt, dann wirst du auch zu einer guten Entscheidung kommen. Frag mal warum die meisten hier einen ganzen Keller, oder wie ich, einen ganzen Dachboden voll mit Ruten haben? "Die" ultimative Rute gibt es nicht, darauf wird die Industrie schon achten, sonst würden wir Verrückten ja nur noch mit einer ans Wasser gehen
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Tricast (15. März 2020)

@Thomas. : Ich kenne nur die eine, da aber shimanski gerne die Namen wieder verwendet, siehe z.B. Ultegra, war ich mir nicht sicher.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Hallo Plolo, vielleicht denkst du noch mal darüber nach, was du genau machen möchtest, bzw. was dir am meisten Spaß machen wird. Eine Posenrute, die vom Rotauge, über die Forelle, bis zum dicken Karpfen alles abdeckt wird es so nicht geben. Mit einer Float bist du da schon ganz gut aufgestellt, aber mit der max. 0.18er Schnur natürlich auf bestimmte Fischgrössen eingeschränkt. Wenn du das alles in deine Überlegungen einfließen lässt, dann wirst du auch zu einer guten Entscheidung kommen. Frag mal warum die meisten hier einen ganzen Keller, oder wie ich, einen ganzen Dachboden voll mit Ruten haben? "Die" ultimative Rute gibt es nicht, darauf wird die Industrie schon achten, sonst würden wir Verrückten ja nur noch mit einer ans Wasser gehen
> Gruss Reinhard




Ich habe bestimmt auch schon 30 Ruten zu Hause  - ich weiß wovon Du sprichst - auch meine Spinnruten haben sehr unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke
alles verschiedene Spinn- und Schleppruten, auch 4 Brandungsruten sind dabei..

ich war mit meinem Sohn an einem Teich und habe dort entdeckt, wieviel Spaß das „einfache“ Posenangeln macht, daher der Wunsch

ich habe gemerkt, dass meine Karpfenruten zu hart sind, beim Auswerfen hat es mir die Posen zerlegt, außerdem ist die 30er Schnur etwas hart Und dick dafür. Dafür werden die gut mit größeren Karpfen und auch beim Aalangeln eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

So...eigentlich habe ich mich entschieden:

Drennan acolyte plus 14 oder 15 ft

mal sehen woher ich die bekomme. Friedfischen.de ist zurzeit nicht online, vielleicht morgen, dann frage ich mal nach.
jetzt nur ne passende Rolle, 2000er denke ich sollte es sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Daiwa Match Winner 2508 QDA, die hab ich an der Drennan, für mich die optimale Kombi


----------



## Tobias85 (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> mal sehen woher ich die bekomme. Friedfischen.de ist zurzeit nicht online, vielleicht morgen, dann frage ich mal nach.



Fruedfischen.de hat von ein paar Wochen dicht gemacht. Angelsport Giermann hat die  Bestände übernommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Ich denke immer noch das 15ft viel zu lang ist für das was du beschrieben hast. Geh mal in einen Laden und nimm irgendwas mit 13, 14, oder 15ft in Hand


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Fruedfischen.de hat von ein paar Wochen dicht gemacht. Angelsport Giermann hat die  Bestände übernommen.


Drennan haben die nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf der Homepage....also geht die Suche jetzt los..

direkt in UK zu bestellen, weißt Du ob das noch problemlos geht?

15ft ist zu lang, denke ich auch 
früher hatte ich 4.30m (14ft) und fand das klasse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

angling direct, geht problemlos, auch für die Rolle


----------



## Tobias85 (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Drennan haben die nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf der Homepage....also geht die Suche jetzt los..



Einfach mal anrufen, die haben sicherlich noch nicht alles in ihren Shop aufgenommen. Auf der Stippermesse haben sie uns auch empfohlen einfach mal durchzurufen für konkrete Anfragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Ansonsten frag in deinem Laden vor Ort ob er dir die Teile besorgt, dann habt ihr Beide was davon. Ich bin immer dafür die kleinen Läden zu unterstützen und nicht nur die Maden dort zu kaufen, sonst sind die irgendwann zu und du musst Maden und Würmer auch im Internet bestellen


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Einfach mal anrufen, die haben sicherlich noch nicht alles in ihren Shop aufgenommen. Auf der Stippermesse haben sie uns auch empfohlen einfach mal durchzurufen für konkrete Anfragen.


Der Eindruck den Giermann's Truppe auf der Messe hinterlassen hat, war ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Habe mich dort in die Erinnerungsliste geschrieben, mal sehen wann sie „in Stock“ kommt


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag in deinem Laden vor Ort ob er dir die Teile besorgt, dann habt ihr Beide was davon. Ich bin immer dafür die kleinen Läden zu unterstützen und nicht nur die Maden dort zu kaufen, sonst sind die irgendwann zu und du musst Maden und Würmer auch im Internet bestellen



ich kaufe immer eigentlich vor Ort und nicht im Netz, allerdings hat der Laden meines Vertrauens keine Drennan Ruten. Die Rolle kriege ich schon eher dort.

ich rufe morgen mal bei Giermann an, mal sehen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> 15ft ist zu lang, denke ich auch
> früher hatte ich 4.30m (14ft) und fand das klasse


Bei meinem nun langjährigen Lieblings-Rutenhersteller unterscheiden sich bei den Längen auch die Stärken,
ist schon ein merklicher Unterschied, wenn die längere auch gute 50% stärker ist, und damit mehr die gewünschte Breite vom Ukelei bis Karpfen abdeckt.

Man kann auch sehr gut mehrere Varianten 390 420 450 bestellen (sofern verfügbar), und dann nur die am besten gefallende behalten.
Vor allem wenn man das Geld auch problemlos auslegen kann.

Hab ich gerade die letzten Wochen in der Richtung gemacht und in dieser Themahinsicht eine großen - wenn nicht gar maximalen - Fortschritt für mein Rutenarsenal gemacht. Mir haben aber die  2 auch gefallen.

Links bzw. genaue Produkte schreibe ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr im öffentlichen Forum, zumal bei der aktuellen Materialmangellage. Tips möglich per PN.



Plolo schrieb:


> ich kaufe* immer eigentlich vor Ort und nicht im Netz*, allerdings hat der Laden meines Vertrauens keine Drennan Ruten.


Das kannste bei Ruten der besseren Liga aber eigentlich von vorne herein in 2020 ausschließen, was die aktuelle Angebotslage betrifft.
Versand rulez in der Sonderliga, einmal der Preis, aber noch viel krasser betrifft es die Angebotsbreite. Sogar international muss evtl. getätigt werden.



Plolo schrieb:


> Die Rolle kriege ich schon eher dort.


Macht schon Sinn für einfaches Röllchen, auch wg. verfügbaren Service und Eteilen, Wartung usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ist schon ein merklicher Unterschied, wenn die längere auch gute 50% stärker ist, und damit mehr die gewünschte Breite vom Ukelei bis Karpfen abdeckt.


Vom Ukelei bis zum Karpfen, nur weil die Rute 1 oder 2 ft länger ist?? Dann hab ich bisher jede Menge falsch gemacht.


----------



## Tricast (15. März 2020)

Baitstore in Kamen ist mit Drennan gut bestückt. Finde den Laden empfehlenswert, waren mit Korum auf der Stippermesse.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Angelsport Giermann hat sich (heute) bereits gemeldet, baitstore werde ich auch mal anschreiben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Vom Ukelei bis zum Karpfen, nur weil die Rute 1 oder 2 ft länger ist?? Dann hab ich bisher jede Menge falsch gemacht.


Jupp.
Das Stichwort dazu ist relativ einfach: Verlauf des Blankaußendurchmessers, aufgrund der Wahl des Mandrels.

Wenn man Fischgrößen wie auch Karpfen innerhalb hindernismäßig einfachen Gewässern bei etwa 15Pfd einschränkt, klappt das sogar gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Stichwort dazu ist relativ einfach: Verlauf des Blankaußendurchmessers, aufgrund der Wahl des Mandrels.


Ich würde mich ja gerne geistig mit dir duellieren, aber ich sehe du bist unbewaffnet.
Schade das du jetzt hier den Thread von Plolo störst, nur weil du mit mir ein Problem hast.
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2020)

arjey, schreib nicht so einen Mist daher!
Falls du persönlich beleidigend werden willst, dann schrillt hier die Mod-Glocke.
Ich gehe da einfach mal nicht weiter drauf ein.


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Ich kenne nur die eine, da aber shimanski gerne die Namen wieder verwendet, siehe z.B. Ultegra, war ich mir nicht sicher.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


danke, hätte mich auch gewundert, ich Wuste das es von der Diaflash Match nur die eine gab, von der Karpfen gab es später noch eine Serie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> arjey, schreib nicht so einen Mist daher!
> Falls du persönlich beleidigend werden willst, dann schrillt hier die Mod-Glocke.
> Ich gehe da einfach mal nicht weiter drauf ein.


Ich habe dir schon mal angeboten deine Probleme mit mir in den privaten Bereich zu verlegen, ich würde mich freuen wenn die Mods zu deinen Beiträgen endlich mal was schreiben. Und nun setze ich dich auf ignorieren, mach den Leuten hier ihre Diskussion nicht kaputt


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Was für eine Schur empfehlt Ihr? Bräuchte dann ja eine 0.16er

shimano speedcast ? 0.165mm mit 2.75kg


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Erstaunlich.....

habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, verschiedene Ruten und Hersteller zu googlen. Ich finde es einen erstaunlich kleinen Markt.
wenn wir die Ruten <30€ mal weglassen und in die obere Hälfte sehen, gibt es nicht viele Ruten die geeignet wären.

ich habe vornehmlich nach Match- und Floatruten gesucht.

interessant waren die von Browning (2 Varianten) mit >400€.....
shimano und auch Daiwa haben auch nur eine kleine Produktauswahl im Vergleich mit Spinnruten..
Drennan s.o., Hardy ja leider nicht mehr, Greys kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....ist aber eher ein Gefühl...

womit ich noch ein Problem habe, ist die Schnur:
ein 0.16er Schnur mit 2.75kg konnte ich mir kaum bildlich vorstellen, meine geflochtenen haben 7kg für einen Zander/Mefo die ja in etwa genauso schwer sind.

nach Euren Erfahrungen: kriege ich so eine 2,5kg Forelle mit der Drennan Acolyte plus (sagen wir in 14ft) mit einer 0.16er Schnur?


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

Wenn du eine Posenrute findest, die tatsächlich 2.000 gr. zieht, dann hast du einen ausgesprochenen Fahnenmasten. Von daher sind 16er Schnürl gar kein Thema. Und selbst die muss man über eine Floatrute erst mal abreissen. Da gibt eher die Rute klein bei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Vorschlag, Stroft GTM
Und Andal hat recht


----------



## Forelle74 (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Erstaunlich.....
> 
> habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, verschiedene Ruten und Hersteller zu googlen. Ich finde es einen erstaunlich kleinen Markt.
> wenn wir die Ruten <30€ mal weglassen und in die obere Hälfte sehen, gibt es nicht viele Ruten die geeignet wären.
> ...


Hallo

Ich würd als Hauptschnur ne 0,18er empfehlen. 
Vor allem wenn du moch weiter rauswerfen willst und mit etwas mehr Gewicht fischst.
Und da ja Karpfen mit im Spiel sind.
Für Forellen würde die 0,16er allerdings reichen.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

...und dann gibt es noch zwei Dinge, die die Landung eines kapitalen Fische enorm erleichtern. *Kühles Blut und ein wirklich ausreichend großer und langer Kescher!*


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und dann gibt es noch zwei Dinge, die die Landung eines kapitalen Fische enorm erleichtern. *Kühles Blut und ein wirklich ausreichend großer und langer Kescher!*




Und bei 2kg Forellen eine Rolle mit einer vernünftigen Bremse, die dazu noch passend eingestellt ist. Was du auch noch beachten solltest, in den meisten Teichen, wo 2 kg Forellen schwimmen, gibt es auch noch ein paar große Geschwister.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

Bei der Schnurstärke ist es in aller Regel so, dass sie den Fischen herzlich egal sind, wenn man nicht gleich zu sehr ins Extrem geht. Bei einer 20er leidet vielleicht etwas die Wurfweite, bei der 16er das Selbstvertrauen. Mit einer 18 liegst du gülden in der Mitte.

Wenn dann mit den Jahren das Augenlicht müder wird, geht man halt 2-4 Zehntel rauf. Die Fische stört das nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

...mit einer ordentlichen 18er und einer gut eingestellten Bremse holst du auch einen metrigen Stör aus dem Weiher. Dann dauert es halt 1-2 min. länger - so what!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Wie Andal sagt, da bricht dir eher die Rute und nicht die Schnur, wie oben schon geschrieben, sauber knoten, Bremse richtig einstellen, dann kannst du auch Große anlanden


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, nehmen mir ein bisschen die Bedenken, wie gesagt, im Spinnfischen werden für ähnliche Fischgrößen 7kg Schnüre verwendet.

Herstellerangabe für die Drennan sind Max 0.16mm Schnur, wahrscheinlich geht auch eine 0.18er


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Die oben angegebene Tragkraft der 0.16er Stroft würde dann erreicht, wenn du bei geschlossener Bremse, den 3 kg Fisch ohne Kescher aus dem Wasser hebst. Aber da gibt vorher die Rute auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, verschiedene Ruten und Hersteller zu googlen. Ich finde es einen erstaunlich kleinen Markt.
> wenn wir die Ruten <30€ mal weglassen und in die obere Hälfte sehen, gibt es nicht viele Ruten die geeignet wären.
> 
> ich habe vornehmlich nach Match- und Floatruten gesucht.


Das ist genau so, leider.
Shimano hatte vor einigen Jahren mal weit mehr Rutenauswahl. Ich habe auch nette Daiwa aus den letzten Jahrzehnten gesehen und gefischt.

Zwischen Match und den eigentlichen (wenig vorhandenen) Floatruten gibt es einen wichtigen Unterschied bezüglich der Schnurwahl:
Die superkleinen Ringinnendurchmesser der Match-Bauart. Float hat von der Bauart weit größere Ringdurchmesser, welche dickere u. steifere Schnüre erlauben.
Bei Matchberingung bist du quasi automatisch auf Diameter <0,20mm festgelegt. 
Das lässt wenig passend kombinierbare Auswahl mit den verfügbaren 0.18 und 0.16 .
Bei sehr kleinen Matchringen auf dem Vorderteil klemmt selbst eine 0.18 schon .
Ich habe mir gerade eine etwas bessere Shimano Monofile in 0.18 und 0.16 gekauft und angeschaut  und geknotet und zerrissen, das ist schon sehr schönes Material für eine Matchrute und ich kann nur zuraten: kaufen! 

Dann gibt es noch die Diskussion um durchgebunden Hauptschnur direkt am Plattenhäkchen, oder ein separater eingeschlauftes Vorfach, was am besten an einer um einer Stufe stärkeren Hauptschnur hängt. Was den eigenen Typus des Hakenbinders betrifft, zuhause oder am Wasser ?


----------



## Minimax (15. März 2020)

lieber @Plolo 
hier nun auch verspätet mein Senf: Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern hinsichtlich der Empfehlung für die 13ft Drennan Acolyte Plus an, es ist eine wirklich wunderbare, leichte aber dabei kraftvolle Rute die in einer Vielzahl von Situationen einsetzbar ist. Ich selber fische sie seit Jahren, vor allem fürs Trotting am kleinen
Fluss, aber auch in anderen Situationen. SIe ist nicht zu verwechseln mit der Ultra, die eine wesentlich leichtere Rute speziell für das Weissfischangeln ist, und mit der Dir vermutlich nicht gut gedient wäre (Nebenbei: die 17ft Acolyte ist ebenfalls viel filigraner als die Plus, und und eher in die nähe der Ultra zu rücken)
Die Hauptnahrung meiner Acolyte besteht seit Jahren aus Döbeln bisknapp unterhalb 50, in scharfer Strömung, die sie souverän bändigt. Viel seltener läßt sie sich Brassen bis ebenfalls an die 50 schmecken, die sie nie vor Probleme stellten, und der schwerste Fisch war ein 3kg Karpfen im Sommer- den hätte ich aber nicht absichtlich im Visier gehabt. Viel wichtiger: kleinere Weissfische, Plötzen, Güstern Rotfedern sind an der Rute spürbar und machen Spass.

Ich fische die RUte mit 0,14er Stroft GTM, die sich in allen oben geschilderten Situationen als ohne Fehl und Tadel erwiesen hat- ich fische allerdings durchgebunden an der Pin, dh. ich habe ständig eine gute Kontrolle. Wenn man mit Statio und Vorfach angelt, dürfte eine 0,16er angemessen sein. Mit einer 0,18er hingegen vergibt man glaube ich einige Vorteile dieser schönen Rute,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, nehmen mir ein bisschen die Bedenken, wie gesagt, im Spinnfischen werden für ähnliche Fischgrößen 7kg Schnüre verwendet.


Die stehen da aber nur drauf, sind je nach Schnurtype und Schnurfabrikat nicht besonders real.
Bei Monofil wird an der Küste Talsperren u. dergleichen oft wg. dem Abrieb gerne mit einer dickeren Mono geangelt und geworfen, und vor allem die Köderverluste durch Hänger müssen beim Spinnen minimiert werden.
Bei Geflechtschnüre auch nur, weil geringe Tragkräfte <=4kg superdünne empfindliche Fädchen bedeuten würden, die zudem sehr leicht überall herumtüdeln und auch noch besonders teuer gehandelt werden.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

Eine superdünne Geflochtene, möglichst noch eine schwimmende, mit einer (leichten) Posenrute zu verpaaren ist in meinen Augen eh das dümmste, was man machen kann. Es versammelt alle nur denkbaren negativen Aspekte auf einem Fleck!


----------



## Plolo (15. März 2020)

Super für die vielen Antworten - vielen Dank.




> Eine superdünne Geflochtene, möglichst noch eine schwimmende, mit einer (leichten) Posenrute zu verpaaren ist in meinen Augen eh das dümmste, was man machen kann. Es versammelt alle nur denkbaren negativen Aspekte auf einem Fleck!



wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen..-glaube auch sonst keiner der Antworter hier..


----------



## Andal (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Super für die vielen Antworten - vielen Dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibt es genug, die glauben, nur so käme man auf Weite, weil die Fische ja immer mehr und größer werden, je weiter man wirft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. März 2020)

Dann hast du ja an einem Tag die richtige Rute gefunden und Vorschläge für eine passende Schnur bekommen, nun kannst du einen neuen Thread aufmachen um auch die richtige Pose zu finden. Ich bin übrigens ein Fan von Wagglern und werde dir sicher auch dazu gerne schreiben. 
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Tricast (15. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> Erstaunlich.....
> 
> habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, verschiedene Ruten und Hersteller zu googlen. Ich finde es einen erstaunlich kleinen Markt.
> wenn wir die Ruten <30€ mal weglassen und in die obere Hälfte sehen, gibt es nicht viele Ruten die geeignet wären.
> ...



Gerade DAIWA hat doch jede Menge Match- und Floatruten im Programm. Das Cormoran die hier in Deutschland nicht anbietet ist eine andere Sache. Aber mit der Drennan bist Du *sehr* gut aufgestellt!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

> Tricast schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gerade DAIWA hat doch jede Menge Match- und Floatruten im Programm. Das Cormoran die hier in Deutschland nicht anbietet ist eine andere Sache. Aber mit der Drennan bist Du *sehr* gut aufgestellt!
> ...



ja ich kenne das englische Programm und finde es schade.
Aber es gibt zurzeit von Daiwa nur 2 weitere Match/Floatruten - beide um die 400€ je nach Ausführung. 
ich denke die Drennan ist nach den Aspekten was die Beschreibung hergibt sehr nah an denen dran. Und Ihr empfehlt sie aus der Praxis heraus.
Irgendwann muss man dann auch mal einen Schlussstrich ziehen und einfach kaufen.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2020)

Außerdem macht Drennan glücklich!


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> ja ich kenne das englische Programm und finde es schade.
> Aber es gibt zurzeit von Daiwa nur 2 weitere Match/Floatruten - beide um die 400€ je nach Ausführung.
> ich denke die Drennan ist nach den Aspekten was die Beschreibung hergibt sehr nah an denen dran. Und Ihr empfehlt sie aus der Praxis heraus.
> *Irgendwann muss man dann auch mal einen Schlussstrich ziehen und einfach kaufen.*



Xactly!
Jedenfalls mache ich das so. Ein bisschen sparen noch und dann wird erbarmungslos zugeschlagen. Ich habe letzte Nacht bereits von der Acolyte geträumt...


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

Was für eine Pose/Waggler empfehlt Ihr denn für die Acolyte plus? Ich weiß, da 1g/1m Wassertiefe als Stippstandard, ist dieses 
Gewicht gut zu werfen? Ich wollte mit 3-5g anfangen um ein Gefühl zu entwickeln und dann nach Erfahrung das verändern.

habt Ihr Lieblingsposen? -waggler?


----------



## hester (16. März 2020)

Hier dürfte einiges zu finden sein:








						Wagglers | Drennan International
					

10mm Muggler Mini Mugglers Visi Wag 1 Visi Wag 2 Visi Wag 3 Visi Wag 4




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Ich habe gerade die neuen Visi Wag Waggler bekommen, zwar noch nicht getestet, gefallen mir aber sehr. Drennan ist schon super, Exner ist auch sehr überzeugend . https://www.exnershop.de/epages/626.../Shops/62673315/Categories/Exner&Locale=de_DE


----------



## Tricast (16. März 2020)

Ja, die habe ich. Einmal Drennan Crystal Waggler, dann die Driftbeater von Drennan und dann von Exner Vario Waggler mit den unterschiedlichsten Antennen.
Bedenke bitte bei der Auswahl der Waggler das sie auch schwer genug sind um die Angelstelle zu überwerfen. Dann wird der Waggler auf die Angelstelle gezogen wobei die Schnur absinken muß. Entweder eine sinkende Mono oder die Schnur entfetten. Es empfiehlt sich auch, sich einen Fettstifft anzuschaffen von Edding um die Schnur zu markieren um die Entfernung wieder zu finden. 

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

ich habe gerade eine Antwort vom Baitstore bekommen, die empfehlen die Acolyte Ultra, da die Aktion weicher ist, die Acolyte plus wäre zu straff und eher für Karpfen und größere Fische...

habe ich einen Gedankenfehler?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2020)

Die Leuts sind einfach voll geeicht auf Kütfischangler  
"Posenangler fangen kleinen Weißfischkrams, Karpfenangler sind Grundangler mit schweren Blei-Geschützen"

Willst du auch Karpfen und größere Fische, oder nicht?
Da muss man mannhaft zu stehen. 

In dem Post ist doch alles schon gesagt: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ultimative-posenrute-gesucht.349040/page-4#post-5023857


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Leuts sind einfach voll geeicht auf Kütfischangler
> "Posenangler fangen kleinen Weißfischkrams, Karpfenangler sind Grundangler mit schweren Blei-Geschützen"
> 
> Willst du auch Karpfen und größere Fische, oder nicht?
> ...



ja hast Recht - normalerweise begrabbel ich die Ruten die ich kaufe Vorher..


----------



## Tricast (16. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> meine angepeilte Schnur wäre 0.18-0.20 deswegen wäre die längere Acolyte eher etwas. An meinen Spinnruten habe ich fast nur geflochtene, bin deswegen da eher unsicher ob eine 0.18er auch reicht Um mal einen Karpfen oder eine Forelle sauber rauszuholen. Ja die Rollenbremse kenne ich



Die Ultra brauchst Du aber nicht mit einer 18er vergewaltigen da wäre eine 14er angemessen.
Auch mit der Ultra kann man Karpfen drillen und zum Landgang überzeugen wenn das Gewässer frei ist und man den größeren Fisch nicht am festsetzen hindern muß.
Aber Du kennst das Gewässer und kennst den Fischbestand. Ich würde zur Plus tendieren auch wenn sie nicht so feinfühlig ist wie die Ultra.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2020)

Ich sagte schon, wenn du es ganz optimal machen willst und es dir das in jedem Falle Wert ist, incl. dem guten Gefühl  beim Ausprobieren und lernen,
dann bestellst du mehrere (beim selben Dealer) und nimmst die Retourenaktion in Kauf.

Ansonsten ist wie von Minimax beschrieben das die richtige für Spaß haben.
Und ich kann dir sagen aus eigenem erleben und anfassen, das genau die Rute mir nicht sonderlich hart oder überdimensioniert vorkommt, verglichen mit dem, was sonst noch so möglich ist.


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Ultra brauchst Du aber nicht mit einer 18er vergewaltigen da wäre eine 14er angemessen.
> Auch mit der Ultra kann man Karpfen drillen und zum Landgang überzeugen wenn das Gewässer frei ist und man den größeren Fisch nicht am festsetzen hindern muß.
> Aber Du kennst das Gewässer und kennst den Fischbestand. Ich würde zur Plus tendieren auch wenn sie nicht so feinfühlig ist wie die Ultra.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



hatte bereits einer 0.16er Stroft GTM den Vorzug gegeben.

ich bleibe zunächst bei der „Plus“ da werde ich nichts falsch machen, und wer weiß....man kann ja auch leicht mal eine 2. Rute von der Holden bekommen..


jetzt werde ich wohl mal das Hakenbinden lernen müssen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> ich bleibe zunächst bei der „Plus“ da werde ich nichts falsch machen, und wer weiß....man kann ja auch leicht mal eine 2. Rute von der Holden bekommen..


Das ist sowieso die beste aller Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. März 2020)

hester schrieb:


> Drennan ist schon super, Exner ist auch sehr überzeugend .


Sehe ich genauso, habe von Drennan die Cristal Waggler und von Exner die Varios in verschiedenen Größen und mit unterschiedlichen Antennen und Spitzeneinsätzen


----------



## Tricast (16. März 2020)

Für den Anfang würde ich ruhig auf gebundene Haken zurückgreifen z.B:
*Sensas Haken 6110 -  gebunden an 40cm Sensas Schnur*
Ideal für das Angeln mit der Match oder Bolorute auf große Fische, wo der Köder ruhig am
Grund platziert wir. Der 6110 ist in den kleinen Größen um Gr. 20-24 etwas dicker im Stahl und
fasst nicht aufzubiegen. Dieser Haken ist um etwa 0.02mm im Stahl stärker als der 3410 und
besser geeignet, wenn man mit seinen kleinen Haken auf größere Fische und Barsche mit hartem
Maul fischen möchte.

40 cm ist die Standardlänge beim angeln mit dem Waggler auf Brassen. 
Das mit dem selber binden kommt dann auch noch wenn man andere Kombinationen möchte zwischen Hakengröße und Schnurdicke. Oder man bindet durch, was einige hier ja auch machen. Dann kommt man um das Hakenbinden nicht herum.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (16. März 2020)

Ich bin ja wirklich Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht....jedenfalls nicht in dem Ausmaß wie groß mein Unwissen ist...

hatte mit 10er und 12er Haken geliebäugelt, für meine letztePosenmontage wurde mir im Angelshop ein 6er und 8er Haken empfohlen...

jetzt überlege ich eine 16er Hauptschnue zu nehme, da macht es Sinn nicht größer als 14er Haken zu nehmen...sonst wäre das Vorfach dicker aussieht Hauptschnur...
und um so mehr ich lese, um so mehr merke ich, dass es wahrscheinlich reicht..

als Kind habe ich an der Sauer mit 16er Haken und 0.10er Vorfach auf Barben geangelt und das hat auch geklappt...


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> als Kind habe ich an der Sauer mit 16er Haken und 0.10er Vorfach auf Barben geangelt und das hat auch geklappt...


Kinder und berauschte haben Schutzengel und haben das Vorrecht dumm zu sein - zumindest beim Vorfach würde ich aufsatteln  
Ansonsten ich bin mit 16er in 99% der Fälle durch, vom 18er bis zum 2er Haken, für kleiner reichen die Finger nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten ich bin mit 16er in 99% der Fälle durch, vom 18er bis zum 2er Haken


ich bin eher der Grobmotoriker und hab schon bei 12ern ein Problem mit den dicken Fingern. Gott sei Dank, oder wem auch immer, gibt es Hakenbindegeräte mittlerweile auch für kleines Geld. Aber Haken über max. 10 hab ich persönlich noch nicht an ne 0,16 gebunden. Bei nem 2er und entsprechendem Köder wächst das Risiko, das da dann auch mal was ganz großes beisst. Geht zwar auch an ner feinen Posenrute und einer 0.16, muss ich aber nicht wirklich regelmäßig haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> ich bin eher der Grobmotoriker und hab schon bei 12ern ein Problem mit den dicken Fingern. Gott sei Dank, oder wem auch immer, gibt es Hakenbindegeräte mittlerweile auch für kleines Geld. Aber Haken über max. 10 hab ich persönlich noch nicht an ne 0,16 gebunden. Bei nem 2er und entsprechendem Köder wächst das Risiko, das da dann auch mal was ganz großes beisst. Geht zwar auch an ner feinen Posenrute und einer 0.16, muss ich aber nicht wirklich regelmäßig haben.


Ich bin gröbstmotoriker und binde selber ausschließlich Öhrhaken.Bei einer Brotflocke sind kleine Haken in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll und bislang biss noch nichts, wo die Hauptschnur gerissen wäre... klar, dass ich mit dem Setup nicht gezielt auf Barbe gehe, aber bislang habe ich jeden Fisch mit der Pin an der Matche bezwungen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Ok, das ist ein Argument, gehe ich mit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Sorry, ist OT, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen warum meine Smilies hier immer verschwinden?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2020)

Nimmst du die Smilies vom Anglerboard oder die z.B. vom Handy. Ich meine das bei meinem Handy die von Handy auch nicht weitergeleitet werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Oja, du hast recht, ich nehme immer die vom Handy, das klappt wohl nicht, mein Fehler, danke für den Tip


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nimmst du die Smilies vom Anglerboard oder die z.B. vom Handy.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Hätte ich mich da mal schon früher erkundigt, dann wäre vielleicht der ein oder andere Beitrag viellricht besser rübergekommen. Aber in der Vorschau waren die Smilies immer zu sehen und wenn ich dann auf Antworten gedrückt habe, dann waren die Weg Sorry nochmal, Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Andal (17. März 2020)

Bis ein Fisch mal eine Matchrute und eine 16er wirklich überfordert, muss schon sehr viel passieren. Da sind viel mehr Drillfehler die Ursachen für Fischverluste.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bis ein Fisch mal eine Matchrute und eine 16er wirklich überfordert, muss schon sehr viel passieren. Da sind viel mehr Drillfehler die Ursachen für Fischverluste.


Und mein Daumen macht keine Fehler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bis ein Fisch mal eine Matchrute und eine 16er wirklich überfordert, muss schon sehr viel passieren. Da sind viel mehr Drillfehler die Ursachen für Fischverluste.


Ja, Andal das stimmt schon, normalerweise kannst du mit viel Gefühl und entsprechender Erfahrung jeden Fisch landen, ich würde aber einem Einsteiger ins Posenangeln nicht empfehlen einen 2er Haken an eine 0.16 zu binden. Machbar ist das alles, aber macht es auch Sinn


----------



## Andal (17. März 2020)

Ein 2er Eisen an einer 16er Schnur ist jetzt sicher auf den ersten Blick ein Extrem.

Aber garniert mit Brotflocke auf bis zu 50 cm große Aiteln sicher keine Ausnahme. Wenn du mit dem gleichen Setup auf durchaus solide Karpfen angeln willst, dann gebe ich dir Recht, dann darf die Leine gerne 2-3 Zehntel mehr haben.

Aber es ist, wie so vieles beim Fischen, eine Sache der bedachten Abwägung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es ist, wie so vieles beim Fischen, eine Sache der bedachten Abwägung


Genau da bin ich bei Dir und auch bei @Kochtopf. Aber ich denke @Plolo sollte nun erst mal seine neue Rute und die Grenzen der Schnur kennen lernen. Es kommt sicher noch die Frage der richtigen Bebleiung, des verwicklungsfreien Auswerfens, wie bekomme ich mein Futter auf die Angestelle u.s.w. deshalb ist für ihn sicher die Frage mit nem 2er an ner 0.16er und das an der Matchrute zweitrangig. Ich erwarte, und freue mich hier noch auf viele Fragen und Antworten. Liebe Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Ich habe natürlich damals auch immer die extreme Ausloten wollen, je extremer um so größer die Fische.... dachte ich... naja, heute machen mir 10 große Rotaugen genausoviel Spaß wie ein Satzkarpfen. Hauptsache die Leine ist stramm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Falls jemand mal seine englische Rute, die ja meistens nicht in Wurfgewicht angegeben ist, oder auch sonst etwas errechnen möchte, dann hier die Möglichkeit





						Schnur-Rechner
					






					www.anglerfreunde-laberweinting.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> und wer weiß....man kann ja auch leicht mal eine 2. Rute von der Holden bekommen..


Glaub mir, bei mir gibt es keine Holde mehr, und trotzdem gibt es regelmäßig eine neue (Drennan) Rute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

@Plolo, sag mal, hast du dich eigentlich schon für eine Rolle entschieden? Ich wundere mich, das da hier gar keine Vorschläge gekommen sind. Ich hoffe das kommt noch, Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2020)

Hatte uns @Plolo schon ein paar Hinweise gegeben, leicht oder schwerer, Normal würde ich zu der Rute eine 2000 wählen, z.B. Ryobi Zauber oder Cynos. Oder was aus der Daiwa-Ecke, obwohl ich die alte Ninja lieber mag als die neuen LT. Und dann noch das leidliche Geld, auch eine 2000 Daiwa Crossfire oder die Shimano FX laufen für ihre 20 Euronen mehr als gut.


----------



## Plolo (17. März 2020)

Ich bin auf de Suche nach der Daiwa Match winner 2508 QDA und habe bisher nur den Nachfolger ausfindig gemacht, Händlerpreis 149€ und Verkaufspreis 229€....
aber ich habe ein paar Händler angeschrieben....mal sehen was da kommt...


ehrlich gesagt, werde ich damit wahrscheinlich warten, bis die 
Rute hier ist, denn dann habe ich ein Gefühl für die Balance..


pS: ich war heute in beiden Angelläden vor Ort und habe kleinzeug gekauft, incl. Drennan Waggler und ein paar Posen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2020)

@Plolo 
du hast eine PN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> du hast eine PN


Ist noch nichts angekommen


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2020)

@arjey Die war auch für @Plolo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @arjey Die war auch für @Plolo


Ok, ich stell mein Bier weg und geh schlafen


----------



## Andal (17. März 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Glaub mir, bei mir gibt es keine Holde mehr, und trotzdem gibt es regelmäßig eine neue (Drennan) Rute


Deswegen. Genau deswegen gibt es neue Ruten und nicht Tand und laufenden Streit.


----------



## Tricast (18. März 2020)

Plolo schrieb:


> I
> pS: ich war heute in beiden Angelläden vor Ort und habe kleinzeug gekauft, incl. Drennan Waggler und ein paar Posen.



Fotos, Fotos, wir sind neugierig.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. März 2020)

Apropos Fotos, hat hier trotz der Entscheidung von @Plolo für die Drennan Rute noch jemand Interesse an den von mir angebotenen Fotos der Acolyte und der Browning? Und wenn es um Waggler geht, mach ich auch gerne noch welche der Christal und der Exner Vario?


----------



## Tricast (18. März 2020)

@arjey : Immer her damit, kann ja nicht schaden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (18. März 2020)

von jeder Pose verschiedene Tragkraftvariationen gekauft.....so ist es übersichtlicher..


----------



## Tricast (18. März 2020)

@Plolo : Danke für das Einstellen des Bildes. Mit dem 8gr. Waggler (Missile) kannst Du dann mit deiner neuen Rute bis zum Horizont werfen.
Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen sollten immer raus damit, wir helfen Dir gerne.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Plolo (18. März 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, wie  sie sich am Wasser machen...

dachte, dann kann ich bisschen variieren, die Läden hatten nicht so richtig viel Auswahl


----------



## Tricast (19. März 2020)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Blinker Artikel über die Drennan Posen gespeichert und kann die mal hier einstellen für Plolo. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85 (19. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Blinker Artikel über die Drennan Posen gespeichert und kann die mal hier einstellen für Plolo.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich kann ihn Grad nicht raussuchen, aber ich habe den noch. Falls ich ihn dir später nicht schicke @Plolo, dann erinnere mich bitte nochmal dran.


----------



## Plolo (22. März 2020)

Habe ein Schönes Video „Throop chob„ mit Terry Theobald von Drennan gefunden. Da sieht man die Acolyte plus 15ft in Verbindung mit einem schönen Döbel und einer 0.18er Schnur...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2020)

Den Link wollteste nicht reinsetzen? 

Das Video  hatte ich mir vor einiger Zeit angeschaut.
Und seinen Ausführungen zur Rutenlänge aufmerksam zugehört, und dann drüber nachgedacht und das in Relation zu meiner langen 6m Bolo Erfahrung umgesetzt.
Der Stock ist noch relativ schwach, nichts zum forcieren, wie man recht gut sehen kann, und ich vom Kontakt Stippermesse her weiß.

Sehr gut übrigens, dass man auf der Stippermesse vom aktuellem Kohlefaserstoff und eben auch aus Britain soviel antasten kann.


----------



## Semmelmehl (18. April 2020)

Falls es noch hilft:

Shimano Vengeance AX

Gibt es als Steckruter in unterschiedlichen Längen mit 5 bis 40gr
Und als Tele mit 10 bis 40 gr ausgeschrieben 

Hab ich im Einsatz, gibt es im Netzt für ca. 45 € 

Grüße


----------



## Raven87 (23. April 2020)

Hi, falls noch aktuell, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten leichten Posenrute. Nichts Akutes, aber evtl. im Laufe des Jahres. Ich finde die folgenden Zwei interessant:

— Shimano Aernos Ax Match
— Balzer Edition IM-12 Float

gibts in unterschiedlichen Längen und Größen


----------

